
Web Components article feedback - antonio-R
Hey guys, i wrote an article about Web Components introducing the elements that are under this big umbrella. Can you please give me some feedback about it? Written english and content wise.<p>Some people tell me it&#x27;s too long, others it should have more images to illustrate the shadow DOM...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.premium-minds.com&#x2F;old-legos-made-new&#x2F;
======
eecks
I read through it. It's a good introduction but as someone who doesn't know
anything about the shadow DOM, some things went over my head.

~~~
antonio-R
I get your point, as I was writing it I thought "this shouldn't be too
technical otherwise I end up writing a tutorial" but had to be technical
enough to give some context and practical examples... But yeah, I should have
gone deeper explaining the Shadow DOM part.

